
Continued Emissions of the Ozone‐Depleting Substance CCl_4 from Eastern Asia - ISL
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2018GL079500
======
philipkglass
There was a report earlier this year that China is still producing industrial
quantities of banned CFC-11, mostly for use in foam blowing.

[https://eia-global.org/reports/20180709-blowing-it-illegal-p...](https://eia-
global.org/reports/20180709-blowing-it-illegal-production-and-use-of-banned-
cfc-11-in-chinas-foam-blowing-industry)

Apparently carbon tetrachloride is used as a chemical precursor to CFC-11:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_tetrachloride#Historic_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_tetrachloride#Historic_uses)

But I would expect that there would be limited releases of CCl4 itself if the
main use were in manufacturing other chemicals. Maybe they're just
manufacturing the whole gamut of chemicals banned by the Montreal Protocol and
using them in exactly the same ways they were used historically.

------
ggm
Is it used as part of electronic fab cleaning? Or in plastics manufacturing?
That corner is a hotspot for makery

